# Tingling and pins and needles... Cause KETO DIET?



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been on the keto diet now for about 3 weeks, for about week and half i've been getting pins and needles in my hands my groan, my legs....

It's more like a tingling ache...

Could the keto diet be causing this?

thanks


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

its more likely to be circulation...

i don't get any probs in keto but i do get pins and needles in my arms when i lay in bed funny...


----------

